

Y Combinator’s Divvyshot Launches Dead Simple Group Photo Sharing - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/04/y-combinators-divvyshot-launches-dead-simple-group-photo-sharing/

======
rs
I maybe a little naive, but how different is divvyshot from something like
flickr ? Doesn't flickr have private groups (i.e. sharing with just a few
people) ?

I must be missing something here.. :(

------
vlad
I beat TechCrunch by 2 hours: See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=503739>
for more discussion.

------
TweedHeads
Why link to TC when we already have an interesting thread going on here in HN
wich points directly to Divvyshot without the middle man?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=503739>

